# Attaching the bands to the frame



## VinceNova (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, i'm a Newbie in the art of making slingshot, that's why I need advises about attachment. (I'm sorry in advance for the grammatical mistakes)

What do you think of these plastic things (I don't know the english word for that) for attaching the bands to the frame with the Over the top style.

Thanks in advance for your help

Vincent


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

those are zip ties. you can, but you need to be careful. theres threads about it, try a search, see if that search function will work for you.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatbands probably not but I use them on my tubes all the time at the pouch, with no problems, they are also refered to as cable ties


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you have a band groove in the fork, they will work.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Flatbands probably not but I use them on my tubes all the time at the pouch, with no problems, they are also refered to as cable ties


ahh, cable ties is what i was thinking but i never wrote it down. lgd has a video somewhere about him using them and showing a slingshot set up with the ties.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

In New York we call them zip ties because of the sound they make when being fastened. 
Hey Vince, I live in Paris right now. Where in France are you?I was wondering where you go to shoot/practice with your slingshot as I am always looking for a new place to shoot. The city is tough with so many people everywhere.


----------



## VinceNova (Aug 26, 2013)

Many thanks for your answers !

@SmilingFury: I live in Aix en Provence (southeast ) right now, and there is a forest quite near to my flat where I go to shoot/pratice. But I'll move to Dijon soon...


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

If you plan on using cable ties, make sure that your fork has tie grooves, and that you put some soft material between the bands and cable tie, so your band life will increase. Also you could tie them with strips of rubber. Check out gamekeeper john's tutorial on youtube.

Cheers Tristan


----------

